# great new lens for canon?



## pakosouthpark (Aug 17, 2012)

How cool it would be though?? a 3 in 1 lens would be enough! a prime, a zoom and a ultra wide zoom!


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll have one


----------



## Ziggy (Aug 17, 2012)

Add a tri-pod ring and I'm there


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 17, 2012)

If you can get it to rotate for each frame in the H-burst setting on the 1DX I'm in!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> If you can get it to rotate for each frame in the H-burst setting on the 1DX I'm in!



Couple that with 3 flashes atop the camera, and now I'm in. Full automatic firing.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gives a new meaning to the name "Canon"


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 17, 2012)

Think they would let photogs into a presidential debate room with that bugger? haha


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't see "IS" ;D


----------



## iaind (Aug 17, 2012)

Whats the "maxim"um aperture of this lens and its cyclical rate. A real killer.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Aug 17, 2012)

Ole painless!


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Who wants to do an AFMA on this baby?


----------



## untitled10 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sure she should be white tbh ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2012)

Rotating turret lenses used to be common. different focal lengths. And, yes, they were allowed to photograph the president. (Calvin Coolidge  ) Times Change





Kodak Brownie movie camera by Jeremy Burgin, on Flickr


----------



## tbadowski (Aug 17, 2012)

So, can you "focal length bracketing" for this?


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

Can someone mock up/photohop Arnie holding one these?


----------



## mws (Aug 17, 2012)

HA! And it even has the red stripe.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 17, 2012)

They are all 7.62mm - very wide and surprisingly wide when you look at the length of these lenses. Maybe in this cannon there are five tiny tiny sensors. And it's real 5D now.


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> They are all 7.62mm - very wide and surprisingly wide when you look at the length of these lenses. Maybe in this cannon there are five tiny tiny sensors. And it's real 5D now.



Full metal jacket?


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 17, 2012)

Menace said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > They are all 7.62mm - very wide and surprisingly wide when you look at the length of these lenses. Maybe in this cannon there are five tiny tiny sensors. And it's real 5D now.
> ...



You're right! It has always been to the Kubrick Canon


----------



## Noobiefied (Aug 18, 2012)

Say good bye to 3d and meet 5d!!!!!


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2012)

This lens is designed for Burst shooting.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Aug 19, 2012)

lol one day we might see it happening!


----------



## mdm041 (Aug 21, 2012)

1500 FPS and a 16TB CF magazine memory card


----------

